# Access to BBC "Red Button" feeds?



## ColinYounger (Aug 9, 2006)

Today, I was looking to have the Chris Moyles marathon radio show TV feed on in the background while I worked. Later this month, I would like to use the different F1 feeds during the race.

Other than commenting on my questionable viewing, does anyone know how I can do this? When I press the red button I get iPlayer, and according to @VirginMedia that's what it does.

On FreeView you can just tune to 301 (for example). I'm sure I could change to the red button content channels on my old VM box (but since I just watched TiVo, I can't be sure). The content channels are certainly not in the VMTiVo channel list.

Just thought I'd check I'm not missing anything before going to the "suggs" thread.


----------



## Digital Fanatic (Feb 16, 2011)

ColinYounger said:


> Today, I was looking to have the Chris Moyles marathon radio show TV feed on in the background while I worked. Later this month, I would like to use the different F1 feeds during the race.
> 
> Other than commenting on my questionable viewing, does anyone know how I can do this? When I press the red button I get iPlayer, and according to @VirginMedia that's what it does.
> 
> ...


Full BBC Red Button launches later this year on TiVo.


----------



## John McE (Dec 23, 2003)

I for one hope they get the full red button service working much more quickly than that, as our region starts switching off analogue on March 30th and, much as I despise the "digital teletext", it's still better than nothing for quickly browsing the news, weather, sports results etc.


----------



## SPR (Nov 28, 2001)

Anybody tried the Red Button on BBC lately?

Edging closer to what I would expect, & better than just iPlayer!

Olympics has not been confirmed yet, but more F1 & Wimbledon has.


----------



## deshepherd (Nov 30, 2000)

Looks like they've got the Olympic red button working - item of TomsHardware reports that VM will be carrying some BBC and Eurosport Olympic coverage in 3D and also

"Customers will also have access to 24 live streams in both standard- or high-definition courtesy of the BBC. This is in addition to the Olympics coverage that will be aired on BBCs One, Three, HD, and One HD. Customers can also catch up on events they missed via Virgin's on-demand service or through BBC iPlayer. "


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Full PR here.


----------

